# CarNaviPlayer Cruze Radio



## Boogondi (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I just recently installed the carnaviplayer.com radio (the 7047 model) in my '11 cruze. Full navigation, backup camera, default controls work, etc. This is the best aftermarket radio that I have ever installed in any car. It even overlays the AC settings when you turn the knobs. I made a review video and some instruction videos just in case someone else has interest. 









[review] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuEb8_T4c0Q

find links below in proper order:

1. Box contents, https://youtu.be/SDTs-YXF2lE
2. Original Radio Removal, https://youtu.be/XS6OIUowV90
3. GPS Install (if applicable), https://youtu.be/p3g2rGF2YoE
4. Mic Install (if applicable), https://youtu.be/8gRi_eQIu0o
5. Backup Camera Install (if applicable), https://youtu.be/h-W645tn99E
6. Usb Cable Install, https://youtu.be/d0mhN0BFN34
7. Final headunit reinstall, https://youtu.be/K6_a27wovqs

This radio is off the hook. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Boogondi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just recently installed the carnaviplayer.com radio (the 7047 model) in my '11 cruze. Full navigation, backup camera, default controls work, etc. This is the best aftermarket radio that I have ever installed in any car. It even overlays the AC settings when you turn the knobs. I made a review video and some instruction videos just in case someone else has interest.
> 
> ...


I watched the first video and snippets of the others. Very thorough and well done. There are a few that are on our forum wishing to ditch the MyLink and this would definitely fit the bill. Thanks for taking the time to make these and posting them here.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow I really like how easy and well put together this is. I will definitely be saving this info and saving the dough to get it. Thanks for the share!


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

Stupid question. Will the work with the existing Cruze camera wire if I just wanted to swap out the mylink screen for one of these that have nav?

Great tutorial you made. Will definitely be using it if I buy one of these!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes[/h]
[h=1]How To Disassemble Radio To Program VIN[/h]
[h=1]How I did the MyLink Wire Harness[/h]
[h=1]adding Nav to a 2014 mylink[/h]
[h=1]2014 CRUZE Camera & Navigation[/h]


----------



## ByteMan (Aug 7, 2019)

MKsmn515 said:


> Stupid question. Will the work with the existing Cruze camera wire if I just wanted to swap out the mylink screen for one of these that have nav?


I too have this question. Additionally, does the factory GPS antenna fit at all?

Great series of videos by the way - very informative!


----------

